# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Тест по английскому языку online

## Lampada

Ой, мне должно быть стыдно:  _" Вы ответили правильно на 44 вопросов из 50.
Ваш уровень -_ *Upper-Intermediate " * (Правильных ответов не приводится. Там хотят, чтобы люди записывались на их курсы).   *http://www.languagelink.ru/test/engl...test/main.html*

----------


## Ramil

Вы ответили правильно на 46 вопросов из 50.
Ваш уровень - Upper-Intermediate  
Не, не стыдно. Там есть несколько неоднозначных.

----------


## bublinka

И у меня 46. Я уверена, что had better/ would better неправильно ответила. Там такие конструкции, которые у нас в университете учили, но я все забыла.

----------


## RedFox

"Вы ответили правильно на 38 вопросов из 50.
Ваш уровень - Intermediate" 
Лошарко))

----------


## maxmixiv

41. 
Надо признать, что это мой потолок. Хотя, если подтянуть Conditional sentences ...

----------


## Ramil

Can any native speaker pass this test 50 out of 50, I wonder?  ::

----------


## Gribnik

Вы ответили правильно на 45 вопросов из 50.
Ваш уровень - Upper-Intermediate  
It took me only 10 minutes to finish the test and I probably misread some of the sentences. If I didn't rush through the test, my score would of probably been better. Also, there were a few sentences that were really strangely worded in my opinion.

----------


## Serge_spb

Вы ответили правильно на 41 вопросов из 50.
Ваш уровень - Intermediate 
Мда, надо больше читать... 
P.S. *I wish I didnt` say that* или *I wish I hadn't said that* ?
В вопросе вообще не было первого полноценного варианта, стояло "didn`t" и все...
Как быть-с?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Didn't
Past perfect очень просто понять. Он употребляется только  в придаточных предложениях, и только если основное предложение в прошедшем времени.

----------


## Medved

> Он употребляется только  в придаточных предложениях

 Осмелюсь не согласиться. Если нужно по контексту - может быть и в основном предложении.
Вот, придумываю на ходу:
Peter knew they could outrun the pursuit only if they ran as fast as they could.
They *had had been caught* unprepared so they didn't have any weapons with them.
The only their weapon was speed. 
И пусть меня поправят носители, если я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Ramil

Насчёт придаточного - это я неправильно сказал. Употребляется в сложных, да для обозначения действия, совершенного раньше. Но твой пример, это будет: 
They've been... или вообще they were... (если в разговорной речи). 
Вот пример PP в главном:
Had you brushed your teeth *before* you went to bed? 
Вот слова вроде before, after, by the time, till и пр. - верный признак Perfect. А Past или Present определяется по времени второго действия.

----------


## maxmixiv

Про контекст -да, похоже. Моя настольная книга, но по-английски Karlsson-on-the-roof, ведёт в основном повествование в past simple и past perfect. Мне кажется, я сильно продвинулся по этим временам (теоретически).  

> Mommy *smiled* a little.
> "It will be a pleasure for us to meet Karlsson," she *said*.
> "That's what Karlsson said, too," Eric *told* her.
> At last they *had finished* dessert. Mommy *rose* from the table. This *was* the great
> moment.

----------


## Ramil

Повествование всегда идёт, в основном, в Past Indefinite и Past Perfect.   ::  Не только в этой книге, а вообще.

----------


## Serge_spb

На форуме вообще есть носители? 
В вопросе про "I wish" жмякнул "I didn`t" без раздумий (при том, что, повторюсь, там было пропущено "say" в варианте), и только сейчас могу сказать, откуда такой инстинкт 
I wish I wasn’t such a narcissist *I wish I didn’t really kiss* the mirror when I’m on my own
Oh God! I’m gonna die alone 
Полная сожалений песенка от *Marina and the Diamonds*, наполненная wish`ами (с 2:33)   
Сам со школьных времен пошел по пути игнорирования правил. Только слушаю как говорят, и запоминаю типичные фразы, изредка заглядываю в синенький Murphy\Grammar и все.
Может быть, не всегда это правильно.

----------


## Ramil

Добро пожаловать в волшебный мир английского сослагательного наклонения  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

> Повествование всегда идёт, в основном, в Past Indefinite и Past Perfect.   Не только в этой книге, а вообще.

 Ну я пока только одну книжку осилил, до этого только тонны мануалов. Был приятно удивлён, что это непонятное время реально используют  ::

----------


## iCake

48 из 50 - upper-intermidiate. 
А вообще тест совсем не понравился. Много очень странных вопросов было. Плюс тест явно заточен под британскую грамматику. Насчет I wish I didn't say that vs. I wish I hadn't said that. Больше чем уверен, что тут должен быть вариант с hadn't. Хотя, это конечно мог быть один из двух неправильных ответов  ::

----------


## Medved

> Вот пример PP в главном:
> Had you brushed your teeth *before* you went to bed? 
> Вот слова вроде before, after, by the time, till и пр. - верный признак  Perfect. А Past или Present определяется по времени второго действия.

 В принципе верно, хотя там не всё так просто.   

> Вы ответили правильно на *47* вопросов из 50.
> Ваш уровень - *Upper-Intermediate*

----------


## Lampada

*Can you correctly spell the top 20 misspelled words?*http://bitecharge.com/play/top20    _"You got:_  _Spelling Master!_  _Congrats. You absolutely aced this spelling quiz! You're in the top 1% ranking because you got 100% correct."_

----------

